# Beamworks Reef bright LED review



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thought I would give you guys a quick review.

I purchased the Beamworks reef bright LEDs I went with one 48" light for a 72" tank thinking it would light the tank. It will not! You need to have 2 36" or 3 24" or like me ended up having to order a 24" to finish off the 48" light I already bought.

So far I have been happy I am waiting for the 24" to show up. They are well built not cheap at all. They were packaged well and shipped very fast.

They were considerably less than Marinelands reef brights or dbl brights for that matter. And appear to be identical, probably made by the same company?

Anyway the light looks nice with a nice shimmer if you like a darker tank one would work fine. There is no yellow appearance but there is some beaming which you will see in the pictures. If I raise the light up the shimmering increases and the beaming goes away. I did notice the scratches that were so bad on my glass have all but disappeared.

Here's a few pics. The algae came out yellow in the pictures it will be interesting if it continues to grow with the reef brights at 3340 lumens.


































Light to the right side










Light to the left










Couple of general shots.


















Night shot with the 8 blue LEDS










I will post some more pics when I get the 24" one in to complete. I intend on building a hood/canopy at some point so the different sizes wont matter.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think you are right. The 36-40" model they sell has the exact same number of LED's and lumen output (2610) as Marineland's 36-48" model.

For less than half the price, $129.00

In the photos above, are the blue LED's on along with the white LED's too?

I think you have the option for white or blue only and the combo of both.

Just curious..


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

lights myself but did not want to be the guinea pig. I know if may be hard to tell due to your background (very nice BTW) but do the lights seem to flood the tank from front to back as the fixtures seem to be so narrow and there is no reflector to disperse the light like a CF or T5 setup. I suppose raising the lights would alleviate this somewhat but was curious how much drop off in illumination of the tank do you lose when raising the lights. I keep thinking that if I went with a DIY setup I could spread the LEDS out over a larger area and they would probably be higher wattage, and I could purchase lens for the LEDS to disperse the light in a wider angle if needed.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I just received the standard "bright" BeamsWork 48in model I ordered for my 135gal (6ft tank) and am very pleased with it. For the money (only $69.99) I think it was a great deal. I do not like very intense lighting for my tanks (nor do most fish). The color of the light is very white and natural and adds that shimmer effect as well. Unlike the pics above though, you can not see any beams of light. I'd guess that's because the LED's aren't as intense as the Reef model.

I like it so much, I actually just ordered the standard 24" model for my 40 long (4ft tank)...

I think it really just depends on how bright you want your tank and what your using it for (ie fish only, plants, ect.).


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

cantrell00 said:


> I think you are right. The 36-40" model they sell has the exact same number of LED's and lumen output (2610) as Marineland's 36-48" model.
> 
> For less than half the price, $129.00
> 
> ...


 Options are white+blue/off/just blue. No option for for just white.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

papasmurf said:


> lights myself but did not want to be the guinea pig. I know if may be hard to tell due to your background (very nice BTW) but do the lights seem to flood the tank from front to back as the fixtures seem to be so narrow and there is no reflector to disperse the light like a CF or T5 setup. I suppose raising the lights would alleviate this somewhat but was curious how much drop off in illumination of the tank do you lose when raising the lights. I keep thinking that if I went with a DIY setup I could spread the LEDS out over a larger area and they would probably be higher wattage, and I could purchase lens for the LEDS to disperse the light in a wider angle if needed.


 I think with a DIY set up you would get better spread. My tank is 24" deep and it penetrates no problem. But with the background it's not centered front to back but if I raise it the light does spread out front to back a bit more. I will probably aim the light to the back but I also kinda like it dark back there for them to get away if they want.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

CjCichlid said:


> I just received the standard "bright" BeamsWork 48in model I ordered for my 135gal (6ft tank) and am very pleased with it. For the money (only $69.99) I think it was a great deal. I do not like very intense lighting for my tanks (nor do most fish). The color of the light is very white and natural and adds that shimmer effect as well. Unlike the pics above though, you can not see any beams of light. I'd guess that's because the LED's aren't as intense as the Reef model.
> 
> I like it so much, I actually just ordered the standard 24" model for my 40 long (4ft tank)...
> 
> I think it really just depends on how bright you want your tank and what your using it for (ie fish only, plants, ect.).


 Really in person it is not that bright, it is a Tropheus tank and I believe they like it a bit brighter. When it was mbuna I kept it a bit darker. Will see when I raise it how it looks the beaming does go away when raised. I need to build a canopy/enclosed top for it at some point. Also when I took these pics I had just done a water change so it had some cloudiness to it.

I really think for the price the are a good deal compared to the competitions. If I got mine for this price I can only imagine what Marinelands mark up is?? I am in puchasing so I am sure it's more than enough by a long shot. :roll: I also know what it takes to run the big machine that is corporate not holding it against them.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

JimA said:


> cantrell00 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are right. The 36-40" model they sell has the exact same number of LED's and lumen output (2610) as Marineland's 36-48" model.
> ...


Ok.. Thanks. So the photos are the blue + white.. Basically the same as running 10,000K + actinic.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to submit a product review in the reviews section. This thread will eventually get buried.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

[/quote]Ok.. Thanks. So the photos are the blue + white.. Basically the same as running 10,000K + actinic.[/quote]

Yes, both white and blue LED's come on for the "day" mode. I'm not sure I'd compare it to running a 10k and a Actinic though. The blue is not nearly as intense as the white as there are MANY more white LED's than blue.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

cantrell00 said:


> Ok.. Thanks. So the photos are the blue + white.. Basically the same as running 10,000K + actinic.





CjCichlid said:


> Yes, both white and blue LED's come on for the "day" mode. I'm not sure I'd compare it to running a 10k and a Actinic though. The blue is not nearly as intense as the white as there are MANY more white LED's than blue.


True... Thanks. The wattage is nowhere near evenly proportioned - good point.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the review! Looking at getting the same light.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I would agree they could have put a few more blue spaced every 3 or 4 on the sides. The 8 blue run right down the middle.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

if im using a timer, like the dual timer system from coral life, is there a way for it to automatically switch from all on to just blue?

i already rewired my deep blue lights to use three separate plugs, but i need lights for the 125 im finally setting up in january, for my all male peacock hap.. which my proto taiwan reef decided to have babies.. rofl i got some freaky hybrid babies growing out now..


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

S14Swap240sx said:


> if im using a timer, like the dual timer system from coral life, is there a way for it to automatically switch from all on to just blue?
> 
> i already rewired my deep blue lights to use three separate plugs, but i need lights for the 125 im finally setting up in january, for my all male peacock hap.. which my proto taiwan reef decided to have babies.. rofl i got some freaky hybrid babies growing out now..


If the switch on this light is the same as Marineland, no.

Marineland's switch is a rocker type that shares a common plug. You can put a timer on the switch but ultimately cannot control both sets of lights independent of each other.

There are mods on the web to basically add another power supply and put the blue & white LED's on sperate circuits though.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

The guy at my local shop said that Marineland has apparently listed to some of their customer feedback and will have independent switches on their next generation of LED's. Maybe they will also have a better grade of emitters as well ?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

fubu56 said:


> The guy at my local shop said that Marineland has apparently listed to some of their customer feedback and will have independent switches on their next generation of LED's. Maybe they will also have a better grade of emitters as well ?


They should have had them on seperate circuits to begine with. Particularly when you consider what they are charging for them..


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

cantrell00 said:


> fubu56 said:
> 
> 
> > The guy at my local shop said that Marineland has apparently listed to some of their customer feedback and will have independent switches on their next generation of LED's. Maybe they will also have a better grade of emitters as well ?
> ...


 +1 My guess is if Marineland has them so will beamworks with in time and at a lesser price than Marineland. Kinda sad really!!


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

CjCichlid said:


> I just received the standard "bright" BeamsWork 48in model I ordered for my 135gal (6ft tank) and am very pleased with it. For the money (only $69.99) I think it was a great deal. I do not like very intense lighting for my tanks (nor do most fish). The color of the light is very white and natural and adds that shimmer effect as well. Unlike the pics above though, you can not see any beams of light. I'd guess that's because the LED's aren't as intense as the Reef model.
> ).


I'm considering this one for 55g. Also considering the brighter version (3300 lumens) but I think it will be too bright.


----------

